# my horse jumping western



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I went on a trail ride with my gelding and dicided to jump a log out of the water i had no idea he would jump so big


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that is a wonderful picture capture!
It's truly amazing and beautiful! Love the 
scenery, it is lovely and your horse also!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he sure did jump big! Great picture!


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome... 

wiresalot


----------

